# young goldfish with fused mouth



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm raising a spawn of goldfish and have had some problems with flukes. Treated
a couple of times with prazipro. Now my biggest healthiest youngster has a fused
mouth and is unable to eat. One of its siblings died of the same problem about a
week ago. Is this caused by the flukes? I suppose I'll have to roll up my sleeves
and try to surgically fix his mouth if possible. Any suggestions? I can't just leave him
to starve to death and want to try to fix it


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that many people use clove oil (available in health food stores) to sedate their fish when they have to do minor surgery or teeth clipping of pufferfish. You would have to find the correct dosage though because too much of the clove oil will kill them.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How is it breathing if its mouth is fused? 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

pull out a razor blade or exacto knife and just slice their mouths open between where their lips are. Be gentle and careful, they will be happy to be able to eat again!


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

its still able to suck up brine shrimp so I'll monitor it and pull out the 
knives if it gets worse. Thanks for the help. I guess I would need to rub something
onto the wound if I end up cutting it?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This site has a step by step from somebody who had to trim the wen on their oranda.

Wen Surgery on an Oranda Goldfish - Site for Goldfish Keepers

I would not rub anything on the wound - instead, use a hospital tank with very VERY clean water, extra aeration, salt and melafix to promote quick healing. Once he's eating well and reconvered, he could go back in with the other fish.


----------

